# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Hà Nội: Giải nhiệt mùa hè với trà sữa Feeling Tea

## nguyetnt

Trà sữa giải nhiệt tốt lắm ah! 


Những cửa hàng ăn nhanh mang thương hiệu Feeling Tea đã trở thành địa chỉ quen thuộc không chỉ của teens chúng mình nữa mà là của mọi lứa tuổi rùi đó. Thế nhưng mê nhất thích nhất hương vị trà sữa đặc biệt của Feeling Tea thì không ai khác ngoài bọn mình rùi. Sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa đồ ăn nhanh và thức uống là cái khác biệt lớn nhất với các cửa hàng trà sữa khác hiện có mặt trên thị trường và cũng là đặc điểm khiến chúng mình bồ kết nhất đó.

 
Với tiêu chí: Thương hiệu là thứ nhất, Khách hàng là thượng đế, Chất lượng là trọng tâm, Con người là nền tảng, Feeling Tea mang đến những gì tốt nhất cho teens mình. Cùng thưởng thức Feeling Tea mùa hè này nha!



Địa chỉ: 

- 89 Giảng Võ   >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Trà sữa Feeling Tea 1_

- 11 Đường Thanh Niên   >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Trà Feeling Tea 2_

- 45 Cầu Gỗ  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Trà Feeling Tea 3_

- 219C Khâm Thiên  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Trà Felling Tea 4_


_Cùng khám phá Các quán kem ở Hà Nội- Cac quan kem o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## lunas2

trà sữa món khoái khẩu của mùa hè

----------


## hcpro

hehe, mình cũng thích trà sữa  :Smile:

----------


## littlelove

món trà sữa bây h ko còn hot như ngày xưa nữa nhỉ

----------


## rose

lâu lắm r ko uống trà sữa thèm thế

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn hấp dẫn thật...

----------


## dung89

mình uống quán này roài, cũng ngon

----------

